# Corporate sin?



## nHutain (Nov 15, 2010)

To what extent (if any) are we held accountable for the sins of those who we are associated with?

______________________________________________________________________
Nathan Hutain
Baptist
Little Rock


----------



## JML (Nov 15, 2010)

That is a good question. What comes to mind is:

1. Are we giving approval to said sin?
2. Are we helping this particular sin to continue by providing resources for it to continue when we are not required to do so?
3. Are we ignoring it?
4. Do we hate the sin and hope that it will stop or are we not grieved at all over it?
5. Are we doing whatever is possible to not be infected ourselves with this sin?


----------



## Jack K (Nov 16, 2010)

My first reaction is to say we're aren't held accountable for _any_ sin, even what we do all by ourselves. It's all atoned for in Christ. But because we are in Christ we strive against _all_ sin, both that which we do by ourselves and that which is done by us and others corporately. And we confess it all too.

I think this might be a better way of thinking about it than the "what am I responsibile for" approach. For a forgiven child of God, the approach should be more along the lines of "what do I have the honor of fighting against in Christ's name?" The answer is that it can include much corporate sin, and we should be eager to join that fight.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 16, 2010)

Nathan,
at the top of the page is your control panel link. Navigate there to find your profile page where you can update your signature {edit my signature link on the left side of the page}, and it will automatically appear each time you post.

On your question, I would just say that where collective _judgment _appears to take place (or be impending), that is a point for us as individuals to plead with God for his mercies on all if possible, on the church in the midst of sorrow, or on us and our loved ones.

Have I contributed to the present state? How much? I need to repent in any case. On my own merits, I don't deserve any consideration, but "in death there is no remembrance of thee: in the grave who shall give thee thanks?" Psa 6:5.

We can try to "distance ourselves" covenantaly from wicked entanglements. But there is only so much I can do as an individual to separate myself from a people (for example) who insist on abortion-on-demand. But the God who sees all knows how such things grieve some hearts. I think we can pray for God to shelter us from the storm of his righteous indignation that must come through like the whirlwind reaped for sowing the wind.


----------



## nHutain (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

